# North Dakota Trailer Dealers?



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

High CDN $$$ = SPENDING SPREE!!!

Looking for an enclosed trailer for the decoys...Any recommendations on good dealers to buy an enclosed trailer from? URLs to websites would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Did you try post a add here?? I have bought two enclosed trailers off NODAK classifieds, couldnt be happier, and cheaper than any trailer dealer I looked into, My neighbor own Trailer Conection here in Forks and he couldnt touch the priced I bought mine for.


----------

